# Going to do some restoration on my Mitsubishi MT2801FD with FEL.



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Going to take metal enclosure off tractor, dash,etc.
add rear turn signals and lights.
Install new or repair glow plug dash buzzer.
Replace or clean tach sensor as tach jumps back and forth.
Clean heat sending unit.
Add thermostat.
replace fuel lines and add cutoff valves.
Add rearview mirrors.
Change hydraulic fluids and filters.
Clean engine and undercarriage, no leaks.
Add LED head lamps.
Add 3 hooks to top of bucket.
Add toolbox.
Add a seatbelt.
Cupholder.
RE-grease all inserts.
Wax job.

Should keep me busy for a couple hours.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's quite the list. You'll have to keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

pogobill said:


> That's quite the list. You'll have to keep us posted on your progress!


When I start will post pics.


----------

